# Another Dealer Fail- Permashine.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Went to view a car Range Rover tonight that the customer had paid a lot of money for a Permashine protection on. he washed the car on Sunday and to his horror the car is covered in cob webs swirls and not from spiders. He uses foam and 2 bucket method with hot water so I dont think hs put them in.

He paid over £600 for this total protection from the dealer and is quite upset.

He wishes he would have had my new car protection detail at a lot less than this but always trusted the dealer.

So this is now booked in, plus a new C Class Merc his wife is getting and a his daughters car.

I have never heard of Permashine, so has anyone heard of it??


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Permashi*e I think they should call it, dealers are getting worse for it and there are people out there who will pay for it and think its the nuts.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.permashine.co.uk/faqs.htm


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

A guy I used to work with paid £400 to have supaguard or watever it is and asked me why it wasn't coming up nice and shiny like the dealer said, after he washed it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

All the motor trade sell the add on package, paint protection, so your car is protected for 5 to 6 years and does not need polishing, on serious terms no sealant on the market will last that test of time on a car, supagard, guard x the lot, even permashine.

Its a quick fast add on sale from the dealer, they make money out of it, shame they only give you pack and not the sealant for your use, you pay for the whole package, and i bet the next car has the same bottle for other vehicle, cost making and profit.

If you showed your client this site, for £600 you can get some serious stuff to clean and protect his car, will be a serious eye opener for him.

As if on their sealant, you can strip that down in seconds, its not robust stuff on the market.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers guys.
Sometimes I have to grit my teeth as i do dealer work and they charge £350+ for AG Lifeshine and I am thinking poor customer. In reality it is £350 for a nice bag and some AG goodies in the boot. 

Everytime I apply it I am thinking I could apply Body Wrap instead and save them a fortune, but the dealers pay my bills so I have to keep my gob shut.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> All the motor trade sell the add on package, paint protection, so your car is protected for 5 to 6 years and does not need polishing, on serious terms no sealant on the market will last that test of time on a car, supagard, guard x the lot, even permashine.
> 
> Its a quick fast add on sale from the dealer, they make money out of it, shame they only give you pack and not the sealant for your use, you pay for the whole package, and i bet the next car has the same bottle for other vehicle, cost making and profit.
> 
> ...


Yes, a certain one I do for the dealers you can do 3 cars out of the bottle.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Why I'm not surprised by dealership service...


----------

